# Stent Placement



## bill2doc (May 10, 2012)

Dr came in to a surgery procedure to insert a stent for another physician to perform the patients surgery.  Can you direct me to the stent code(s)

Thanks!


----------



## syllingk (May 10, 2012)

well with the info you provided I would guess 52332


----------



## bill2doc (May 22, 2012)

Perhaps a review of the op report will help. Thanks for the direction with what little info I provided.  I will do some more homework ;-)


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 26, 2012)

Watch for details like catheter or stent.  Also, watch if the stent or catheter is being removed at the end of the procedure.  My doctors place catheters for other surgeons to identify the ureters during a procedure and then they are removed at the end of the surgery.  When they do this I use 52005.  If a stent is truly placed and left indwelling, I'll use 52332.


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 11, 2012)

Great info, thanks Kelly


----------

